# The OFFICIAL "Take Pics of Your CC Bulbs" Thread



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Started as a part of the "What did you do to your CC Today..."

We have a few people who've already taken pics, but I'll start.


My collection of bulbs I've replaced, and extras I have laying around


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Started as a part of the "What did you do to your CC Today..."
> 
> We have a few people who've already taken pics, but I'll start.
> 
> ...


BTW... Third Row, First set of bulbs on the left....

These are RED LED Turn Signal Bulbs that fit and work flawlessly in your rear turn signals. Get rid of the amber, and upgrade to these 48 SMD LEDs baby! Way better than the "Chromed amber ones, laying beside them"


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll play










Top row middle are my rear led turns....amber though, not red. I had the 44 as well, noticed that less # of smds but greater smd size is brighter!!!

Stock rear bulbs on the left, look like spaceships ( as a member commented earlier . Those are amber OEMs i sprayed but kept a line of amber by taping it off, so that more amber light would show.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh wow.... :sly: This is sad.... :screwy:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey, it's a great opportunity to share bulb info, size, type etc...I get 10s of PMs regarding what size to use, fitment, etc....now we finally have a devoted thread.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Where do you guys buy most of these LEDs? I'd like to replace both my interior and exterior bulbs, but I get lost with the sizes and what not. I've only had this car for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hey, it's a great opportunity to share bulb info, size, type etc...I get 10s of PMs regarding what size to use, fitment, etc....now we finally have a devoted thread.


i wonder from who? :screwy:

You will be still getting them, cz you are a trusted person! :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Where do you guys buy most of these LEDs? I'd like to replace both my interior and exterior bulbs, but I get lost with the sizes and what not. I've only had this car for about 3 weeks now.


mostly ebay! just pick the color man! 

Interiors:

Dome front and back - 194 bulb - 5 pieces
Vanity - 36mm Festoon - 2 pieces
Trunk - 41mm Festoon - 1 piece

Exterior:

Puddle - 194 - 2 pieces (you can use flat ones)
License Plates - 36mm festoon - 2 piece
Rear turn signals - BAU15s - 2 piece

I think like this??  

havent done Glove Box and Reverse, so boys will pick up from here :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> i wonder from who? :screwy:
> 
> You will be still getting them, cz you are a trusted person! :beer:


I'm here for you brother...24/7...LOL... At your service!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> mostly ebay! just pick the color man!
> 
> Interiors:
> 
> ...


Well said!!!! 

Glove box is also 194, but only a flat bulb can be used, such As this style:










City lights are ALSO 194s 

Front turn signals are H21W. Currently working in this set up.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

these ^^^ 6smd are fitting into the puddle? worth upgrading frm reg 194 bulbs?

front turns? you figured out w pollarity? any bulbs that are going to work available?

Post the bulb type for Reverse


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> these ^^^ 6smd are fitting into the puddle? worth upgrading frm reg 194 bulbs?
> 
> front turns? you figured out w pollarity? any bulbs that are going to work available?
> 
> Post the bulb type for Reverse


one side of LEDs are enough lol. You only need the LED side to face down toward the diffusers. :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Epence said:


> one side of LEDs are enough lol. You only need the LED side to face down toward the diffusers. :laugh:


I agree with you...........but the one side only ones had less that 6, so I ordered these....I know they get wider after the contact point and they might not fit into the socket......in that case I will be buying your set that's the same width all the way down the bulb.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> these ^^^ 6smd are fitting into the puddle? worth upgrading frm reg 194 bulbs?
> 
> front turns? you figured out w pollarity? any bulbs that are going to work available?
> 
> Post the bulb type for Reverse


Still waiting on the puddle and front signal bulbs.....as for the reverse, I need to look into that. I actually ordered a pair once but got frustrated with the install and tossed them away....... I'll most probably buy another set......BA9s


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

It looks like you guys have lot of experience with leds. Where can i buy 194 led's that have 5000K color?
Ebay has lot of leds but they are all 6000K and have blueish tint in them. I want simple pure white led for my dome lights, puddle lights etc

thanks


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> It looks like you guys have lot of experience with leds. Where can i buy 194 led's that have 5000K color?
> Ebay has lot of leds but they are all 6000K and have blueish tint in them. I want simple pure white led for my dome lights, puddle lights etc
> 
> thanks


Pure white I believe would be closer to 4000K - 4500K range. 

Have you been on any recent airplanes lately? American Airlines has updated all of their bulbs to white LEDs as well, but they have the normal "slight" bluish tint to them.... same as the christmas light bulbs you would buy called "white." I don't think you're going to get around that. Most advertisers they say 6000K white..... mean that color white. They just have their own "perception" of what 6000K really is.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Ok so what you are saying is that i should just get 6000K ?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i dont believe there are ranges available for LEDs other than specific colors you are looking at.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Epence said:


> i dont believe there are ranges available for LEDs other than specific colors you are looking at.


On ebay, they're advertised as being within "a certain range."

If you're looking on ebay for them 6000K should suffice.... You should be searching by: bulb type, LED, white, and if necessary, a color range (i.e. 6000K). Although if you specify white, the range is redundant. For example I did a search the other day for my brake lights as follows:

"W21W bulb Red LED"

In addition, after the search results came back, I went to the left hand side of the screen and sorted for shippers in the United States only.... because otherwise, you'll get all the hong kong and china shippers who take FOREVER to get anything to the states.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Well said!!!!
> 
> Glove box is also 194, but only a flat bulb can be used, such As this style:
> 
> ...


Nice, would these be something anyone would be interested in for footwells and glovebox:









Super bright, no OBC error

I am actually trying to work with KOWCC to bring some really nice lights to the CC, I am asking him for help every now and then.

A quick question, why will the ones you pictured only fit, is it because the 194 are too bulky and it pops out of the housing? The picture above most likely will be new 194 LED for all footwells, this admits the most intense even distributed light out of all the LED footwells I tested.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

looks interesting, but bulky....doesn't look like it's 194/T-10 at all.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, I'm not exactly sure what to make
Of that, i don't see a base anywhere.

As for the glove box, when you take apart the light housing, which only involves removing a protective metal plate, you will notice the type of socket, it's like a floating socket...the standard 194 LEDs with the white base and 5 LED SMDs does not fit. You can widen the socket but you will have to deal with the lose connection and the bulb popping out as soon as you shut the glove box door. The wedge (flat) style 194s fit absolutely perfect.

This is the white base I am referring to that is too wide.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> Ok so what you are saying is that i should just get 6000K ?


I usually buy the 6000, normally referred to as xenon white, where the 4000-5000 are usually called pure white.

Of the 10s of sets I've purchased, it's always been either 1 of the 2 white colors, the pure white which is about 4000, or the white with the bluish tint to it, which is the xenon white. The reflection of the bluish tint on the interior looks great IMO, and don't worry it's not that blue...only about 5%. 

The pure white looks plain and boring, and after a while you get used to them and they start to look like the OEM color.....that little amount of blue keeps it interesting!! Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

+1 on Xenon Whites!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Yes, I'm not exactly sure what to make
> Of that, i don't see a base anywhere.
> 
> As for the glove box, when you take apart the light housing, which only involves removing a protective metal plate, you will notice the type of socket, it's like a floating socket...the standard 194 LEDs with the white base and 5 LED SMDs does not fit. You can widen the socket but you will have to deal with the lose connection and the bulb popping out as soon as you shut the glove box door. The wedge (flat) style 194s fit absolutely perfect.
> ...


I use these bulbs in my footwell lights and glovebox. No issues fitting in the housings.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

So then you are expanding the socket connectors. That, or you are a 2011 or previous. I've seen different housings.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> So then you are expanding the socket connectors. That, or you are a 2011 or previous. I've seen different housings.


Yes, i am 2011.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

so if mine 2011 these will work in the glove?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KOWCC, I agree with you there, the white 6000k that has just a bit of blue looks great and catches your eye, pure white is a bit boring in the interior.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

anyone using 42DD bulbs?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> so if mine 2011 these will work in the glove?


Not sure if Vdub also meant yes to expanding the socket as well. It's super easy to take apart, give it a try, but I'm against expanding the socket


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


> anyone using 42DD bulbs?


I will take a look


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

KOWCC said:


> Not sure if Vdub also meant yes to expanding the socket as well. It's super easy to take apart, give it a try, but I'm against expanding the socket


Not sure what you mean by expanding socket. The bulb fits right into where the old incandescent bulb fits.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

so bright 









fits right in~ umpkin:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Not sure what you mean by expanding socket. The bulb fits right into where the old incandescent bulb fits.


See the top of the white base (the widest, circular part just before the smds) that part was not letting the bulb go all the way in, in order to make the connection. That was my experience at lease. 

Both ways I have that wedge bulb where 6 smds add pointing down in one direction...super bright!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Ok so I met with failure today on more "bulbs" that I tried to replace...

I received new red W16Ws (rear brake light) LEDS

And new white (Reverse light) LEDs

I tried installing them several different ways, and I can't get them to light.



















The CC has 2 different brake light bulbs.... W16Ws, and W21Ws.... the other light (i forget the size... H16 something I thing) is for the reverse.

My questions is... What is everyone using for the "BRAKE" lights for LEDs?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry bud, I have not messed with brake lights and don't plan to. I've seen one guy who has done it, but forgot which thread, Epence might know.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Sorry bud, I have not messed with brake lights and don't plan to. I've seen one guy who has done it, but forgot which thread, Epence might know.


why not?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> why not?


Because I can almost guarantee those will cause a continuous bulb out error.... Luckily, so far in my setup I only get a bulb out error once every 4-5 starts, and it only lasts about 30 seconds after start, then turns off; this includes running only Canbus as well.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Because I can almost guarantee those will cause a continuous bulb out error.... Luckily, so far in my setup that I only get a bulb out error once every 4-5 starts, and it only lasts about 30 seconds after start, then turns off; this includes running only Canbus as well.


Our led guy is running them now...i thnk.. and planning on sellin those soon, we will see )


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

pics are coming within this week. :thumbup::laugh:

front signals are indeed reversed polarity on the socket. I guess standard BAY9S isn't, which is all kinds of BAY9S.

Definitely need "CANBUS" so the bulb out indicator won't show up on dash.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Epence said:


> pics are coming within this week. :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> front signals are indeed reversed polarity on the socket. I guess standard BAY9S isn't, which is all kinds of BAY9S.
> 
> Definitely need "CANBUS" so the bulb out indicator won't show up on dash.


Yep, with you on all that. I ordered two sets of reverse polarity bulbs, 13 smd, and they are on their way already. Should have them by next week.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

clickumpkin:me


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Epence said:


> clickumpkin:me


Are those your LEDs?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Epence said:


> clickumpkin:me


Need a few things...

White Reverse Lights (LED)
Brake lights (RED LEDS)
Cornering Lamps (H11) LEDs...

So far everything I've tried on those (and I have a bunch of bulbs just collecting dust now because of it), they don't work.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Are those your LEDs?


yessir. 




usaf-lt-g said:


> Need a few things...
> 
> White Reverse Lights (LED)
> Brake lights (RED LEDS)
> ...


check out my sig. 
I don't think LED cornering light will be as bright as regular one. I will look into it as well. Cornering bulbs are H11's for projector headlights ? 

Brake lights are coming. :laugh:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Epence said:


> Cornering bulbs are H11's for projector headlights ?


Oops! Made a mistake. H7 is the cornering light. All the H7 LED options I've tried so far have failed. I believe this likely has to do with the fact that the "cornerning" light is a "fading light" It turns on, and then fades out.... the LEDs would have to support that functionality as well as a CANBUS error free.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Oops! Made a mistake. H7 is the cornering light. All the H7 LED options I've tried so far have failed. I believe this likely has to do with the fact that the "cornerning" light is a "fading light" It turns on, and then fades out.... the LEDs would have to support that functionality as well as a CANBUS error free.


I hear you, but the interior lighting and the puddles fade in and fade out and those are LEDs and they have no issues. When you say failing, are they burning out, causing errors??


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I hear you, but the interior lighting and the puddles fade in and fade out and those are LEDs and they have no issues. When you say failing, are they burning out, causing errors??


Good point... No failing as in... don't light up at all. Or light for a brief moment and then go out.

The H7s don't light at all and throw an error of course.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Xenon White 3smd waterproof. 

Going to use these for front and rear footwells


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Xenon White 3smd waterproof.
> 
> Going to use these for front and rear footwells


Look good. :thumbup: where are you going to get power source?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Epence said:


> Look good. :thumbup: where are you going to get power source?


We will see how they come out.. shldnt be that bright 
Power up to the wiring that used for stock footwells, i think


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> We will see how they come out.. shldnt be that bright
> Power up to the wiring that used for stock footwells, i think


FYI, there is no footwell light wiring present for 2011 Sports. Best bet is to wire it up to the cigarette lighter. Lights will come on when lights do and can dim via the rheostat just like the dash lights.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^ Thank you for the headsup, sir!


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> ^^^ Thank you for the headsup, sir!


:thumbup:

Where did you get the strips? Link? How long are they? Been wanting to add some footwell lighting to the wifes new car.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Here you go man! i think they are 2 inch
Gonna use Cool White when doors open

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160844122787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

and i got these as well, but they are still in China. Want to use these when driving.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17091476071...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Stero1D said:


> Here you go man! i think they are 2 inch
> Gonna use Cool White when doors open
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160844122787?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Thanks, just got some. :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

awesome! What color? how many? :beer:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

you want them on at all time? Because if you hook them up to cigarette lighter, they turn on when your car is on. Maybe i'll tap into the fuse in the fuse box is interior lighting. I wonder which one...

Edit: maybe it's not so bad to have them on at all time when driving....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Lol No... red - drive w lights on, white - Only when doors open


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i hear you, that's why i edited my reply above. Where is the ground available for negative end of the wire?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Epence said:


> Edit: maybe it's not so bad to have them on at all time when driving....


I had stock footwells in my MK6 and loved it.... hope these are not going to be killer bright... thats why went with smaller 3 smd strips..we will see man.....


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Epence said:


> i hear you, that's why i edited my reply above. Where is the ground available for negative end of the wire?


There's a bunch of places for the ground. Essentially any "Solid Brown Wire" is a ground connection. 2 easy common ground connections on the interior, are behind the hood release paneling on the drivers side, and behind the same secrion of trim on the passenger side.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Epence said:


> Edit: maybe it's not so bad to have them on at all time when driving....


This is how I have my stock footwell lights wired and coded. Wired into the stock position of the CECM and coded in VagCom to stay on when lights are on and driving. The lights are on very dim, just enough to see below.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

usaf-lt-g said:


> There's a bunch of places for the ground. Essentially any "Solid Brown Wire" is a ground connection. 2 easy common ground connections on the interior, are behind the hood release paneling on the drivers side, and behind the same secrion of trim on the passenger side.


This.
Same place as where I show the grounding location in my Fogs Retrofit DIY.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Are you guys putting H7 LED bulbs in place of the cornering lights?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Personally, No. I get enough Bulb Out Errors working with smaller 5w bulbs, I can't imagine replacing a full blown halogen with LED.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i dont think they are bright enough to illuminate corner spots when turning.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Haven't experienced it, but I would have to agree with Epence, based on my experience with replacing that bulb with a silver star ultra...I couldn't even see the darn light.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Haven't experienced it, but I would have to agree with Epence, based on my experience with replacing that bulb with a silver star ultra...I couldn't even see the darn light.


 I can barely see my cornering lights come on when i turn the wheels at night with stock bulbs. You'll need super bright H7 for them. I don't really care much for cornering lights anyway lol:laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Epence, you have HIDs? I see my cornering lights EXTREMELY well with the stock bulbs due to the fact that their color is different than my HID headlights....maybe that's why.

Also the light from halogen headlights spreads out more than HIDs, as those are more spot directional. That spreaded light might take over the area that the corner bulb lights up, just a little.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea, i have HID. CC is my first european car, and first car with cornering light. Even when I used OEM halogen bulbs, i didn't notice much (after someone pointed out). :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Epence said:


> Yea, i have HID. CC is my first european car, and first car with cornering light. Even when I used OEM halogen bulbs, i didn't notice much (after someone pointed out). :laugh:


 U drive like a blind man than  ..Hard not to notice, esp whn you are parking!!!!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> U drive like a blind man than  ..Hard not to notice, esp whn you are parking!!!!


 lool...ehh...skillz


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Another set of Plates Leds and vanity came in. Hope Plates are going to work nicely..

But look at the packaging for 4 small bulbs.. It put a smile on my face!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Another set of Plates Leds and vanity came in. Hope Plates are going to work nicely..
> 
> But look at the packaging for 4 small bulbs.. It put a smile on my face!


 Those look like the exact same ones I have, so I'm assuming they're going to work.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Those look like the exact same ones I have, so I'm assuming they're going to work.


 cool Chris... On Vanity as well?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

They will give you a code if you have a 2012. But those bulbs fit.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hope they light up.. cz some weird stuff happening w ones you sent to me....  work 30 sec n shut off....w error....


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

usaf-lt-g, did the seller mention error-free or canbus? 


more sneak peak.  I had help soldering so the bulbs were reversed polarity. :laugh: 










close up (excuse my cellphone cam, a bit too bright)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

nice... show the picture of the bulb! did ou have to modify the housing(make a hole bigger) so LED fits?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

no, for mine, they fit right in, i'll post pic tonight when i get home. :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Epence said:


> no, for mine, they fit right in, i'll post pic tonight when i get home. :laugh:


 Cool.. how many SMDs is this one?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Swapped out Plate ones and they light! 
Look what happened to the ones i had








I think due to moisture... Housing(clear part) had some condensation in it....


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

ooo no bueno. 

and...30smd LEDs on each bulb. Same for the brake. No burn marks on my bulb holders for brake lights. I'll have pics later as well.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

30? damn thats bright... 
Break ones are Red, I would guess?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

yea they are, which was kinda hard to find (according my relatives who went through a few companies). 

Notice the center tail light pieces, the bottom bulbs are (large ones) 7440 type :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Vanity worked w a little bending of the housing, plates worked n got my USP kit


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Changing my thread settings


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

:wave: 

This is how it looks. 








Fits right in. 








Tested with 9V battery 









Here is the the pic of the brake light I've been testing. As I said, no burn/melting sign of the holder. 









inner tail lights set - bottom bulbs are different (7440)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

So these 3 bulbs all needed to led-out tails?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> So these 3 bulbs all needed to led-out tails?


 total 4 each side: 
2 small ones on 1 outer housing 









For both center inner housings


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

wat r those bulb types? 

Cld you post video of ur rear with all LEDs in?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Red footwells


----------



## vdubccreflex (Aug 5, 2012)

@EPENSE... 

I'm really thinking of doing this, can you give me a list of the bulb types/sizes needed and where you bought them? 

Also a shot at night would be amazing to give me an idea of how these bad boys look. 

Thanks.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

front signals are on! :laugh:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

excuse the cellphone quality, it's more brighter in person.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Take HD camera and make better one  

Hard to tell if it worth the money!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

you complain too much lol. No one has crashed into my rear, yet.  

But hey, I'm starting somewhere.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Epence said:


> you complain too much lol. No one has crashed into my rear, yet.
> 
> But hey, I'm starting somewhere.


 lol im not doubting the brightness... just not sure if it worth the money lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bulbs Bulbs Bulbs! More Bulbs! 

Trunk Led. Lets see how it turns out!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Installed $2.57 LP set on my buddys 535xi.... No error and look great! Why pay more?!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Exactly!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

looks good! do they have heatsink on the back for heat dissipation?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Epence said:


> looks good! do they have heatsink on the back for heat dissipation?


 yupp they do.. but i wish they were more bluish!!!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

get a blue sharpie lool :laugh:


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Question for LED experts over-here  

I am thinking to try out these bulbs for my reverse lights.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-E10-T10-...41?pt=US_Light_Bulbs&var=&hash=item2a23539705

First I am not sure if i need BA9S or BAX9S bulbs for reverse lights.

Second i think they should not have error because their power is 5W.... am i correct? 

Did anybody from you guys try CREE leds?

Thanks


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

reverse bulbs are BAX9S

I heard of CREE style, but I doubt they are "CANBUS" error free. Because LEDs don't pull enough current from 12V, that's why bulb-out indication pops up. 

But I'd say better confirm with seller unless you want to be the guinea pig 

p.s. as reverse light, isn't light going to project straight out and won't reflect inside the chrome reflectors?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Epence said:


> reverse bulbs are BAX9S
> 
> I heard of CREE style, but I doubt they are "CANBUS" error free. Because LEDs don't pull enough current from 12V, that's why bulb-out indication pops up.
> 
> ...


Same as BA9S? That's what i once installed?


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Epence said:


> reverse bulbs are BAX9S
> 
> I heard of CREE style, but I doubt they are "CANBUS" error free. Because LEDs don't pull enough current from 12V, that's why bulb-out indication pops up.
> 
> ...


Well current= power/voltage. Thus if you have 5W 12V incandescent bulb that will draw approx 417mA. Cree led is also 5W 12V rated so it will draw same current. That was my logic 

You might be right with the beam housing reflection. I might need a bulb that has 360 degree light radiation this way it can reflect from housing. 
Btw do you think BA9S will fit as well because you can find those for much better price.

Thanks


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

front signals are bay9s (reversed polarity), backup lights are bax9s both are under ba9s family. Difference is the pedestal tab angle. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The reverse bulb is 150 degrees?


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

ok, so its just the tab angle. Maybe i can fit ba9s in reverse. ill try


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> The reverse bulb is 150 degrees?


yessir!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Epence said:


> yessir!


Thx!


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

Epence said:


> excuse the cellphone quality, it's more brighter in person.


i've never seen LED brake lights on CC. I need to get on this.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Has anyone tried either of these interior setups for lighting?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys, post picture of the Reverse LED Bulbs that you are using, please


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

interesting interior LED set....but i think that's a bit too much. Seems like they are gonna be super bright.

and i notice Epence got banned.  he got some informative posts in here.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned? damn....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Banned.....why ?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

he was underground vendor : )


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

ohh..wow...he must've gotten things planned out. i guess i'll start with LED bulb for turn signal...ebay time!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

That was a joke...but yeah he sold bulbs.. good bulbs!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sti(CC)ky said:


> ohh..wow...he must've gotten things planned out. i guess i'll start with LED bulb for turn signal...ebay time!


If you have patience for shipping, EBay is king


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

Epence said:


> Here is the the pic of the brake light I've been testing. As I said, no burn/melting sign of the holder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nowhere near what i found on Ebay on those elegant looks...especially the small LED ones, they look clean! so confusing too...:facepalm:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

From my extensive experience the mini LEDs don't light up at all! Got with the bigger ones, even if less in amount!


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

did he have a site up or people just PM him?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sti(CC)ky said:


> did he have a site up or people just PM him?


PM'd.....u need any help with bulbs?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sti(CC)ky said:


> did he have a site up or people just PM him?


i sent the link with web.. order thru there.... advised which ones to order as well. .rest ebay


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sti(CC)ky said:


> nowhere near what i found on Ebay on those elegant looks...especially the small LED ones, they look clean! so confusing too...:facepalm:


they will give enough light... look on Aliexpres.. cheaper, but gotta wait longer..


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Played w plate leds today!

















VS.

















6smd non canbus on left, 3smd canbus on right!
So much brighter and nicer color(hard to tell abt the color on the picture)... I got excited to swap to 6smd ones but as soon as i put 2nd bulb in, bulb error came out and whole plate lighting shut off.. 
So i went back to 3smd ones!

6smd ones put into the vanity instead of 3smd canbus that i had... Came out pretty and bright  








Had this









Overall... They look like pure white on the picture only.... they are not thou


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice color on the new ones!


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

@STERO1D Are those xenon white leds with 6000k color? thats what i have installed but im looking for something in 5000k color/ pure white. yours look like that but that could be only picture

thanks


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Teah man thats only on the picture! Mines r xenon white. Very light blue tint... I love them like thou


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

I was playing with different color led's for the dome light and when i was about to finish i touched + and - together. I think that blew out fuse


Do you guys know which number fuse is for interior dome lights? 

Thank you


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry no clue...the manual has it.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

I couldn't find it in manual, but i used google and i found my answer here on vwvortex 

Its fuse 15 5AMP


advanced auto was still open, so all is fixed now 

thanks for reply tho


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> I couldn't find it in manual, but i used google and i found my answer here on vwvortex
> 
> Its fuse 15 5AMP
> 
> ...


Yea you may want to stock pile a few of those 5 amps, I've blown a few in my day


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Also,

at Stero1d informed earlier... the LED bulbs are really a "special order" and can't be found on ebay... at least... not from what I've seen.

I'm in the middle of upgrading mine, but to the point at hand, they pretty much all have to be had from Hong Kong. Aliexpress is the only site I've found so far with the bulbs that were posted before. 

I had to literally look at the picture, figure out how many SMDs were on the bulb, and then type in something like "18 SMD RED CANBUS" and the bulb type I was looking for. After doing those searches for a long time, I finally found one of the sellers who had a menu system (same aliexpress site) where I could look up the bulb type and canbus and everything....

The problem though, is that you still have to buy things in "lots" granted, relatively SMALL lots... but lots nonetheless.... AND since they're coming from Hong Kong, and are pretty rare if you ask me, they're more expensive than I'd prefer... but oh well.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

this is in the B6 forum I would like to get the CREE LED reverse lights like that passat has. But I cant find anything in 64132 by CREE 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5437776-LED-reverse-lights


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Its 5 amp one! Diagram isn't in the manual.. Somebody post it before i saved it if you need a picture let me knw


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

So is there anyway one of you gurus can post up what size LEDs (and any other information you seem pertinent) and where they go? It looks like you guys have done the research for everyone else! Thanks guys.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> So is there anyway one of you gurus can post up what size LEDs (and any other information you seem pertinent) and where they go? It looks like you guys have done the research for everyone else! Thanks guys.


What kind of leds u were looking for?? just scroll thru this thread! On frst page lots of info!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Everything really


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> Everything really


go thru the pages 

most info on page 1.. my post..


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

check out these VW logo courtesy lights !!!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

That's awesome


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

What exactly happens when you get a Bulb Out Error due to an LED? Does it flicker or not light up at all, or work perfectly fine but leave a Bulb Out Error on the cluster? Never owned a VW before so I'm curious about this.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Works fine, but u have to live with the error on the dash


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> What exactly happens when you get a Bulb Out Error due to an LED? Does it flicker or not light up at all, or work perfectly fine but leave a Bulb Out Error on the cluster? Never owned a VW before so I'm curious about this.


what kind of bulbs yo tied to swap?? All Canbus will be ok w ur 2010 CC... 2012s got issues even w canbus bulbs


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> what kind of bulbs yo tied to swap?? All Canbus will be ok w ur 2010 CC... 2012s got issues even w canbus bulbs


2010, haven't tried anything yet; just shopping for the right bulbs.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> 2010, haven't tried anything yet; just shopping for the right bulbs.


all the info is here.. all interior regular bulbs, al exterior - canbus!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> all the info is here.. all interior regular bulbs, al exterior - canbus!


Got it. Are you guys doing LED tails and turn bulbs, is it worth spending the money?

What are you guys doing for the front corner lights to match the white LEDs? I want white all around. :thumbup: I see they have H7 LEDs.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Got it. Are you guys doing LED tails and turn bulbs, is it worth spending the money?
> 
> What are you guys doing for the front corner lights to match the white LEDs? I want white all around. :thumbup: I see they have H7 LEDs.


I did just front and rear turn signals.. waiting to see the brake lights in person, hard to tell by looking at the video.

I havent looked into those... and no idea if somebody done those


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I've also done front and rears. That's all I will do. Not worth doing the woile tail in my opinion..jus added headache and added potential of bulb errors! I get the error for my turns, once a day when i first start the car in the morning. My fix is to turn the 4 way blinkers on for two flashes and the error wont come back that day.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I've also done front and rears. That's all I will do. Not worth doing the woile tail in my opinion..jus added headache and added potential of bulb errors! I get the error for my turns, once a day when i first start the car in the morning. My fix is to turn the 4 way blinkers on for two flashes and the error wont come back that day.


cz u are special w very special lux 2012  

I have 2011, no problems at all  as long as canbus


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It's not a lux......it's a lux limited.....lolllll there's a difference, HID headlights being one of them....as well as a Piece of [email protected]@ CECM module that hates LEDs


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> It's not a lux......it's a lux limited.....lolllll there's a difference, HID headlights being one of them....as well as a Piece of [email protected]@ CECM module that hates LEDs


wow wow wow.. my apologies...  would you like me to edit my post? didnt mean to call ur baby NAMES


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

This is driving me nuts guys...are the front and rear turn signals the same part number? The front turn signal is noted as 7506 and the rear is 5009...yet both of those part numbers reference BAU15s. :screwy:

Edit: Looks like fronts are BA15s and rears are BAU15s. Can anyone confirm? :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> This is driving me nuts guys...are the front and rear turn signals the same part number? The front turn signal is noted as 7506 and the rear is 5009...yet both of those part numbers reference BAU15s. :screwy:
> 
> Edit: Looks like fronts are BA15s and rears are BAU15s. Can anyone confirm? :thumbup:


Rear are Bau15s
Fronts are Bay9s (and they are reverse polarity).


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Rear are Bau15s
> Fronts are Bay9s (and they are reverse polarity).


Thank you! :beer:

What do you guys think about white LED turns up front and red in back? I don't like amber.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

White front turns are illegal in most states

Rear red, up to your preference. Personally I like the contrast of orange flashing , while surrounded by red.

Stero1d has rear red


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Thank you! :beer:
> 
> What do you guys think about white LED turns up front and red in back? I don't like amber.


do u have clear turns yet? 

up to you thou...dnt think you will get in trouble for having white... but again It will not match ur turn signals on the side mirrors!


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

white front turn signal bulbs won't be as bright (at least i don't think). I installed red rear turn signal and front amber LEDs, very satisfied. Rear amber LED turn signals look good as well. :thumbup:

i found this on Ebay. I wonder if it's him.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

yupp.. its him! his car!


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> yupp.. its him! his car!


ohhh...interesting, so far he's the one who sells proper bay9s for VW CC...as stated, you gotta special order from a vendor at aliexpress and needs to be big lots order. :screwy:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sti(CC)ky said:


> ohhh...interesting, so far he's the one who sells proper bay9s for VW CC...as stated, you gotta special order from a vendor at aliexpress and needs to be big lots order. :screwy:


i got frnt n rear turns from him! According to his ebay, he got only frnt turns going. try to send him a msge on ebay n see what esle he has or going to get..

The rest can find cheaper on ebay.... 

Aliexpress, Im trying put now, and it takes forever....!!!!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Did anyone else have issues with installing their interior bulbs, my front dome light driver's side and rear dome light passenger side have issues with lighting up consistently, probably due to a bad connection...the bulb holders for the interior bulbs are so ****ty in these cars, has anyone fabbed up anything for a more secure fit?

Edit: And is anyone using Crees for interior lighting?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

had no issues at all with the interior bulb holder...on the contrary I was surprised how tight the fit was. You can always squeeze the prongs closer.


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*ca ca ca caution*

Having just replaced my puddle lights, I have a bit of advice to add to the excellent DIY provided by senor kowcc. When popping off the side mirrors I found it problematic as my garage was a bit cool, it being michigan in January and all. Even with experience removing the mirrors , I installed the blue asphericals last summer, the tabs holding in the mirror part nearly all broke clean off. Fortunately I still had the oem mirrors and used one as a replacement. Before attempting the second mirror I heated everything up with a hair dryer and it came off easily, in one piece. Cold = brittle. The puddles now match all the other interior lights. I used a flat four smed t-10........party on.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice advice...I try not to pull and tug at any plastic parts in the winter. The whole car makes funny noises at these
Temps


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Ordered: 

10 of these: 








10 of these: 








and a pair of these for the reverse lights: 









Should be a few weeks before everything comes in, but I'll be sure to update everyone. eace:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ali Express? 

where you are going to use bulb #1?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Ali Express?
> 
> where you are going to use bulb #1?


 Going to see how the brightness compares to the 5x5050 bulbs in the front and rear dome lights. Supposedly 200 lumens, I have 50 lumen LEDs in right now and it's pretty bright so with the Crees it should be crazy bright.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I bought these for my reverse lights and they didnt seem to want to stay in the socket...

Thoughts?









Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Wrong bulb?


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Wrong bulb?


 Most likely but they were advertised as the bax9s...must have sent the wrong bulbs. 

Sent from my Note 2, disregard any grammatical errors.


----------



## BLK MAGIC (Mar 27, 2008)

Just installed the interior leds from USP. Any reason why they would constatly stay on (even when off) at a very low dull faint strength? When off, the rear ones stay on a little brighter than the fronts, but they all stay on just slightly. 

Any reason for this?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That's 100% normal. Happens more with bulbs that have no built in resistors. Even when off there is always a very light current running through the car. It's never 100% off. That light current is enough to barely light up the LEDs cause they need very little wattage to light up. When you lock your car they normally turn off completely after a few minutes. Try that.

When I moved over to higher quality LEDs with larger resistors built in, I no longer had that problem. 

But all in all, no worries, it will never drain your battery because its the normal current that's always running through.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Everyone knows how many bulbs I've tried all over the car, interior and exterior...if you want to be 100% satisfied with interior lighting, domes, this is the bulb to buy, eBay item 271142341486


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

It has small size smds thou...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I know, against my beliefs, but these aren't your normal small LEDs, bright as heck!


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I know, against my beliefs, but these aren't your normal small LEDs, bright as heck!


 Put those up against my Crees when they come in. :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I have some of those too, they are too bright for my taste. Didn't want to be blinded as I was driving lol. They are literally that bright.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Put those up against my Crees when they come in. :laugh:


 mind posting a picture of the actual bulb?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> mind posting a picture of the actual bulb?


 Still waiting on the mailman.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Still waiting on the mailman.


 how you know they are brighter?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

How to take off the hood release latch? lol i'm a noob in that.. :facepalm: I'm about to do footwell light.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Where do you guys buy your bulbs. Is www.carid.com any good as far as prices, shipping, quality go.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

EBay or if you really want to invest n get best quality - www.superbrightleds.com/


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Everyone knows how many bulbs I've tried all over the car, interior and exterior...if you want to be 100% satisfied with interior lighting, domes, this is the bulb to buy, eBay item 271142341486


bro, you want to change ur post.... yet?


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

oooh he has interior lighting set for CC

Ebay link

including vanity mirrors and glove compartment. I'm guessing the flat one is for glove compartment...interesting..

i'm going to message him see what else is he going to put up. He's smart, restricted to U.S. only. lol


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

mango_springroll said:


> How to take off the hood release latch? lol i'm a noob in that.. :facepalm: I'm about to do footwell light.


Look on my Fog Light Retrofit HOw-To linked in my sig. Instructions to take off the hood latch is included. Very easy and you will :facepalm: when you see how simple. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sti(CC)ky said:


> oooh he has interior lighting set for CC
> 
> Ebay link
> 
> ...


Those Dome bulbs are not giving much light...


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

Lool I don't know how bright you want... They look pretty bright and white. I'm gonna ask him for a night shot on the dark.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/194-T-10-WH...Parts_Accessories&hash=item19d8bd01ad&vxp=mtr

this type of bulb gives much more light than that one. I tried them both and went w the one i posted.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Driving with them lights on at night?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I think i have seen that REVO 1 Signature before


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

He updated as I requested some shots, pretty bright to me...not sure if you leave them on while driving at night, or just want the look when you unlock the car.  :laugh:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

whatever floats ur boat 

I was just saying that those ebay ones are much cheaper and brighter ) $ talks man!


----------



## CCUlater (Sep 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Bulbs Bulbs Bulbs! More Bulbs!
> 
> Trunk Led. Lets see how it turns out!


 Where did you order from and what size? 39mm?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Any one know the reverse bulb for the 13 CC ?


----------



## nixqik1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Would anyone be so kind as to list all of the rear LED bulbs they are using? I'm talking whole set, including reverse lights and brake lights? How many, what size, and where you got them? I replaced my reverse lights with some ebay LED's, they didn't fit. Bumps where in the wrong place. To make things even better, our Jenga-like tail light assembly spit out another bulb which shattered on impact. I went to my local VW and got a factory replacement. This morning, another bulb, I guess either randomly or because of my screwing with it, went out. Please. Please save me the misery of trial and error that you have been through. I thank you.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

CCUlater said:


> Where did you order from and what size? 39mm?


Bought it on ebay... 41mm.... I thnk I still have some left.. if you want I can ship one to you for 6 bux


----------



## burnaby (Sep 15, 2012)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/656080485/Canbus_1156_1157_Auto_Led_Bulb.html

would these fit the reverse lights? ad i understand is BAX9S and on the website it doest say but looks the same


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

burnaby said:


> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/656080485/Canbus_1156_1157_Auto_Led_Bulb.html
> 
> would these fit the reverse lights? ad i understand is BAX9S and on the website it doest say but looks the same


dont think so they listed as S25 BA15S BAY15D..... if you want give it a try


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, I plan on ordering LEDs for the warning lights inside the doors. 
Question is, how much space is in there? 
Would these fit: 










?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

giecsar said:


> Hey everyone, I plan on ordering LEDs for the warning lights inside the doors.
> Question is, how much space is in there?
> Would these fit:
> 
> ...


 
NO WAY. Those are too long. The biggest led that would fit is this: 









OR your other option is to get bulbs that are designed for warning lights: 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NO-E...ETTA-MK5-MK6-CC-TIGUAN-MAGOTAN/695069812.html


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> NO WAY. Those are too long. The biggest led that would fit is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If that's the biggestthat would fit, not much light can come out of it.. 
I think I'll go with custom designed housing with integrated LEDs like the ones you linked :thumbup: 

Thanks!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

giecsar said:


> If that's the biggestthat would fit, not much light can come out of it..
> I think I'll go with custom designed housing with integrated LEDs like the ones you linked :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!


 I have those in my door warning lights. Light output is medium intensity and it does light up ground enough for you to see. However if you looking for bright output then get costume leds


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey guys are Nokya Stage 2's gonna cause issues? 

Output: 12V 70W Actual = 100W Brightest 

I need to find out what bulbs I need first, but I ran stage one in my old cars and all were fine except the output wasn't as great as stock. I bought Stage 2 harnesses, for my last car and sold it before I could try it out. Anyway new car new platform, can I run these without issue? 

http://www.amazon.com/Nokya-Arctic-...UTF8&qid=1367779614&sr=8-2&keywords=Nokya+H11 

http://www.amazon.com/Nokya-Arctic-...=UTF8&qid=1367779863&sr=8-1&keywords=Nokya+H7


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bump for an awesome thread for noobs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Bump.... For Useful info in this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

